# Dog biting other dogs tail



## Meena1 (May 30, 2013)

*my dog is always pulling and biting my other dogs tail when playing :mad5:have said no but she does not listen to me anyone any ideas how stop this ?. *


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Quite honestly it's down to basic training. You can stop them doing anything if you teach a solid "leave" command.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

my dog used to do this to my older dog when he was a pup, he grew out of it at about 8/9 months old
the older dog didn't mind and would put the pup in his place if it got too much


----------



## Meena1 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for that it might work better than saying stop will give it a go.


----------

